# Jerk Bait



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I have never fished a suspending jerk bait before. It has been catching a ton of fish this Spring. It was a little hard for me to spend $17.00 on a lure, but its been worth it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Gotta love a good jerkbait bite


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice fish! You don't have to spend $17 on a jerkbait. You can get an Xrap for about $8 and do quite well on them too.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

never caught a bass on a suspending jerkabait, how do you fish it?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Any crank that suspends is also a good bet when fish are suspending...I have been having success with Rapala jointed cranks in Silver Shad, Lucky Craft jointed in MS American Shad, and regular suspending Cranks!

Jonny, I just use a slow retreive and then pause for awhile, then twitch it, trying to make the bait look injured or dying. Normally the strike comes on the pause so be prepared!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

With the X-Raps I reel in for about 5 seconds to get it to a good depth. Then I give it a pretty aggressive jerk. Then I slowly reel in until I reeled in all of my slack, then I give it another aggressive jerk......etc. etc.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I went fishing with a couple friends yesterday and we came to the conclusion that under yesterday's conditions and in the reservoir we fished, jerk baits were the key. 

Jointed Rapala - 2 bass
Spinnerbait - 2 bass
Jerk Bait in largemouth bass coloration - 6 bass

We all fish the SAME area too.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The colder the water, the longer the pause.
Another good trick is to pause it for a long time....and then pause it longer....and then shake your rod tip. It puts just a whiff of action to the lure that can trigger a leary fish.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

wtrprfr1

Thats a nice bass. What is the jerk bait you are using? Is it a Lucky Craft? I've been using jerk baits for a long time and starting using this on this year and really like it. They are expensive but they if they catch more fish they are worth it. Small price to pay considering the cost of everything else.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

try out zoom super flukes i havent yet and any success with the hardbodied jerks but have definately got on a few decent bites this year with it especially if the water your fishing has some shad


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

from march-late october white pearl/ Zoom super flukes, fished weightless texas rigged. Is my go-to bait. Water 45-55 degrees fished very slow ( light twitches every 5-10 seconds, and once in a while a jerk)
During the spawn,if I do use them I will use them with a built in 1/8 ounce texas rig.
then warm water will use them only mornings and evenings, fished very eratic if they are feeding aggressivly, and once the sun starts to hit the water, will use a sub surface 'walk the dog retreive'


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm with Jason, I haven't had luck with hard body jerk baits but, I have been able to snatch up a few using flukes. I like the Baby bass color or the Smokin' shad. 

OP: Nice bass! and man $17 for a lure would make me die a little inside lol but, I would pay anything to catch bass so hmm lol.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

It is a Lucky Craft. The Fin had a buy 3 get one free. Still! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mikeallen2085 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good lookin fish . Would you jump in after that 17 dollar jerk bait if you snagged? Haha 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> Gotta love a good jerkbait bite


First off... * Good fish wtrpfr1. * And it's kind-of fun trying something new isn't it?

Hey Dave/Tokugawa, I am getting better and gaining confidence in the suspending jerk-bait technique. I wacked-em (small ones) down at AEP last week during those cold fronts, windy and cloudy days. I caught them on the one you gave me a few years ago when we hit Belmont Lake.
I only throw them on windy and cloudy days when I think the bass fish are scattered. But my guess is that they would work on blue-bird days also. 

Again, good job wtrpfr1.


----------

